
10 questions to ask your clients while getting software test automation project - mayurshah
http://mayurshah.in/1706/technical-questions-getting-software-automation-project
======
mayurshah
I have a client who are planning to outsource software test automation works
to my company. They are completely working on Microsoft technologies. Today I
am going to meet them for the first time. Can you give me list of 10 basic
technical questions you will ask if you were at my place to your client? These
questions should help me understand their requirements with better clarity
from the BA prospective. Also, I will be giving inputs to my tech lead based
on the first meeting.

